# Bee Yards, post a picture of your bee yards.



## hystad




----------



## Michael Palmer

Ready for a Vermont winter.


----------



## Hartz

My home apiary last spring.
http://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/lhartzler

Hartz


----------



## snl

Got any drifting in that line?


----------



## Hartz

snl said:


> Got any drifting in that line?


Every set of three is facing the opposite way. No noticible drifting.

Hartz


----------



## A'sPOPPY

A few of my colonies......

http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0861.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_0862.jpg


----------



## Intheswamp

Ok, so I've got some room to grow.


----------



## snl

Great pics! Good camera........thanks for sharing...............

Larry


----------



## HarryVanderpool

The bees went intowinter looking really nice from this yard.


----------



## Rex Piscator

Here's my meager backyard beeyard...only 2 colonies; but 11 fruit trees that blossom nearly the entire year.



























Winter is here, even on the W. Coast! Temps get to nearly 60 every day, so the bees do get flights in!! I've seen pollen coming in lately, my loquat is blooming and drawing the local feral bees in the late afternoon.


----------



## Benthic

Nice looking hives and stands, Rex! What did you finish the outsides with?

Brian


----------



## Rex Piscator

Thank you very much!

*Oil-based* Spar Urethane; ~ 5-6 coats. Really gave a nice warm glow to the wood, . Before finishing, I painted each corner endgrain with TiteBoneIII. I wanted to go for as 'natural' look as I could get. Hotdipping is out of the question here!

Stands are 2 x 6 redwood, same finish. I threw a few coats on each stand; pretty much what was left in each of my cans...lol. We got lots of redwood here in California...


----------



## honeyman46408

Can a little guy get in here??


----------



## Charlie B

Here is a shot of some of my rooftop hives after I built a plexiglass windscreen.


----------



## THALL

http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa478/t_roy1/SU1HMDAyNDAtMjAxMTA2MjYtMTcxOS5qcGc.jpg
My home yard. Nucs with some production colonies.
http://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa478/t_roy1/SU1HMDAyNjEtMjAxMTA3MTQtMTUyMy5qcGc.jpg


----------



## Riskybizz




----------



## winevines

Sort of an inside joke but the only Jewish Easter Egg hives I know of..... Rare in these parts to have seen this twice- Dec. 2009 and then again in Feb 2010


----------



## Charlie B

Nice pics Karla. I clicked forward and saw some really good looking brood frames!


----------



## MichaBees

My most valuable hive...
We call it; "The speaker of the house"


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

Most of my pictures are on my HOME PAGE of my website Kingfisherapiaries.com...here is one of my nuc yard last year.


----------



## MWillard

Beeyard in summer.


----------



## canoemaker

Here's my first outyard before adding bees. There are a lot of bear in the area.









Starting to add hives.


----------



## rjphil

After the Halloween snowstorm in CT.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-sxGtz2jESsI/Tq7Clho3DjI/AAAAAAAAAIo/mKD1LZLyPkY/s1600/DSCN0593.JPG


----------



## NasalSponge




----------



## MichaBees

A top bar yard at home, the orphanage director at the mountains of Chihuahua and my home yard


----------



## ccar2000

My hives are painted to keep the Africanized bees out!


----------



## rurbanski

The wife and her bee yard. June 5, 2011.


----------



## guyross

Very nice.


Hartz said:


> My home apiary last spring.
> http://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k554/lhartzler
> 
> Hartz


----------



## oldreliable

Intheswamp said:


> Ok, so I've got some room to grow.


...:lpf: I had 2 of those and next thing I knew they turned into 8!!


----------



## SteelHorse

Two of my hives located at my house on Jan 1st.


----------



## khaas15

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waQ5H31v2Ls

Video of my hive over goldenrod. I now have two hives in this location.


----------



## Lisa in NH

My bee yard this fall....

http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c249/lisainnh1/001.jpg

Lisa Smith
Indian Brook Farm
Swanzey, NH


----------



## a+blessed+life

My bees enjoying a warm January day in West Virginia.


----------



## BoilerJim

Summer 2011

http://i1169.photobucket.com/albums/r519/CincinnatiReds5/DSC_1272.jpg


----------



## DCurran

IMG_0874 by currad10, on Flickr


IMG_1964 by currad10, on Flickr


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping

Here is my little bee-yard!


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping

Very nice bee-yard!!!!


----------



## CaBees

Don't you all have to worry about ants? I'm trying to figure out what kind of stand I can make for multiple hives to keep ants out. Something with legs to go into water buckets. I don't see any of that in these pictures....do they become a problem?


----------



## rurbanski

Cabees check out the bottom boards in the picture I posted. I modified and put steel "legs" on mine so I could put them in cans of water to keep the ants out. I don't have the water cans on in this picture but I adjust depending on the time of year when it comes to ants.


----------



## rurbanski

I take that back I have the tuna cans on the deck in that shot


----------



## honeyshack

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh162/rockridgecattle/IMG_0126.jpg

This is a last summer yard.

I am slightly envious of you who do not need fences with bear protection in mind. Would make things much easier.


----------



## boknows honey bee's

Love the hive stands. i will attemt to make some. Like the roofs too! will try my hand at both. nice set ups.


----------



## NowThen

This is kinda silly, but I had to laugh when a couple of my yards showed up on Google Maps:

http://s404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen%20Honey/?action=view&current=T2Sat.jpghttp://

http://s404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/pnjdomeier/Nowthen%20Honey/?action=view&current=T1Sat.jpg


----------



## RiodeLobo

My little yard


----------



## iwlf

Just getting started again . . . 

http://www.ggraham.org/pages/beekeeping_p2.html


----------



## Heckle

Here's a picture I just took today. I'll be splitting them when I have money for more boxes.


----------



## HONEYDEW

Heckle your link doesn't work....


----------



## Heckle

Fixed it


----------



## avesterfelt

Here are a few of my hives


----------



## zenbeekeeper

In Louisville KY.


----------



## A'sPOPPY

Some of my colonies.
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_1518.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_1517.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_1522.jpg
http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_1524.jpg


----------



## Buffalo Bee Farm

My home yard.... got three others yards, 1 large behind a bear fence with about 40 hives and two smaller ones i will add to next year wih currently on 6 hives each...


----------



## Rather-b-beekeeping

Nice bee-yard Buffalo Bee Farm! That one hive has a lot of supers on it!


----------



## heus

These are my two hives in NE Ohio. They are located on my property in a former pasture grown up with alot of wild apple trees and goldenrod.


----------



## Allen

5 first year hives.
We have two half whiskey barrels with water and plants and two bird baths on the ground for water sources.
Keeps them out of the neighbors pool.


----------



## matt1954

Photos of our home bee yard. We have another in King George County, VA

Jerry Mattiaccio


----------



## Buffalo Bee Farm

Matt how many hives you run? I don't keep count anymore but I should be around 100 or so after the splits I made today I they all take which they won't...

U also run a lot of singles? I did this this year for the first real time. They produced a lot of honey but are nothing but pollen and brood below the excluder. I feed a lot of fondant in the winter but I now worry about all those singles when I pull the supers on them... How do u manage the feed in them? 

I wasn't planning on running a medium on them but thinking about it for the summer and fall for nothing more than rainy day honey in the hive...


----------



## DRAKOS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My beeyard on Penteli mountain for thyme-honey


----------



## Charlie B

What a great pic Drakos!


----------



## cerezha

CaBees said:


> ... to keep ants out. Something with legs to go into water buckets.


 Not water - they made bridges! Only oil! Search the Forum (all) -a quite good solution was posted recently - T shaped pipes with grease cups. Sergey


----------



## Keth Comollo

My home apiary . . .


----------



## snl

A'sPOPPY said:


> Some of my colonies.
> http://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa420/drone11/IMG_1524.jpg


I think you just put supers on hive 15 and took the pic just to make us envious!


----------



## A'sPOPPY

Thanks for your input , had 3 of 23 colonies did this well. This colony produced 7 med extracted honey then superceded the queen. (Text book checkerboarding ) Thanks to Walt Wright.


----------



## drmanhadan

good looking grass nasalsponge


----------



## chip.gotro

row of bees


----------



## matt1954

Buffalo, I run 125 hives right now. Getting ready to make about 50 Nucs here for overwinter and place them on another farm location. As far as feed goes, I am taking them south for the winter after I am done with pollination down in the southern part of the Commonwealth.


----------



## NasalSponge

drmanhadan said:


> good looking grass nasalsponge


Thx, looks nothing like that now as I quit spraying the backyard for bee forage.


----------



## Alex Wild

My urban apiary in Urbana, Illinois:









With a back yard up against the railroad tracks, I don't have back neighbors. Makes the whole thing a lot easier!


----------



## willyC

My "stay at home hives" on this page:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Intheswamp

Ah well, I figured I'd update mine. Nothing fancy.


----------



## delber

willyC said:


> My "stay at home hives" on this page:http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


WillyC I'd love your "ferel" queen!!! She's a beauty. I love the dark clr. Have you made any daughters from her?


----------



## Charlie B

Intheswamp said:


> Ah well, I figured I'd update mine. Nothing fancy.


Be careful with your smoker around all that cardboard Ed!


----------



## willyC

delber said:


> WillyC I'd love your "ferel" queen!!! She's a beauty. I love the dark clr. Have you made any daughters from her?


They like to swarm to one of my apiaries so I will probably catch a daughter next spring. We are so dry here I'm afraid to do any splits.


----------



## PeteSJCA

my very basic backyard setup....


----------



## G Barnett

My little "Bee Farm." My three boys made the sign for me on Father's Day.


----------



## WWW

Picture of my yard, they were fruitful and multiplied


----------



## woodguyrob

ahh actually got it to post....


----------



## honeyman46408




----------



## Barry

I know where that one is! Just like here, more without honey than with!


----------



## iwlf

My two little hives . . . .


----------



## SantaFeBeek

Finally got a pic of my small yard.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RQWtlZklyf3k8jnbSYZeTcGCxa1a4qI2Z4sJzxpK2WM?feat=directlink


----------



## Solomon Parker

Fresh picture of my yard shown on my blog in the link in my signature below.

Actually a newer one on the website.


----------



## woodedareas

Good looking hives. Where are they from?


----------



## Solomon Parker

Some of them I made, some from Brushy Mountain, most from Mann Lake. I make all of them lately. I haven't bought any since maybe 2008.


----------



## curios1

who knos where it will go from here ?


----------



## Clairesmom

Very nice pictures everyone. I need to go buy some paint before I can post pictures of mine, lol. BUt I sure enjoyed looking at the pictures already posted.


----------



## Charlie B

Here's another pic of the south side of my roof.


----------



## jbeshearse

At the house:

At the house at night:


----------



## drmanhadan

Here's a pic of my sideyard-located, REAL suburban-style hive. I just got a swarm to fill my deep box today! I am now a beginner beekeeper!

Check it out HERE
or just use this link:
http://s1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii611/DanBeeMan/


----------



## RAK

Are you aware that there is an album password?


----------



## drmanhadan

FIXED!
http://s1262.photobucket.com/albums/ii611/DanBeeMan/
Or just click here.


----------



## sqkcrk

View attachment 2611
Greaber Yd
View attachment 2612
Highland Yd
View attachment 2613
Home Yd
View attachment 2614
KeenanYd
View attachment 2615
Lunch Yd
View attachment 2616
MacKently Yd
View attachment 2617
Paquin/Cranberry Yd
View attachment 2618
Rest Stop Yd
View attachment 2619
Sauter Yd


----------



## cerezha

Charlie B said:


> Here's another pic of the south side of my roof.


 Very San Francisco!


----------



## sqkcrk

Charlie B said:


> Here's another pic of the south side of my roof.
> 
> View attachment 2540


Until I looked closer I almost thought that there were a cpl of other beekeepers in the back ground. Or guys in hazmat suits. It was just an illusion.


----------



## efaure

Great picture!
How did you get permission to have roof access and usage? Please tell more...


----------



## Mr.Beeman

My lang hive. Pittiful I know, but it's work in progress.
Should really take off in a week or so.










The top bar hive I built. THIS one is a serious superhive!

Both of these hives are perfectly level, ground is an optical dillusion!


----------



## WWW

Nice hives Mr.Beeman


----------



## Bigtwin

Here's my yard ...


----------



## cerezha

Bees in Santa Monica, CA


----------



## Charlie B

efaure said:


> Great picture!
> How did you get permission to have roof access and usage? Please tell more...


I have stairs leading up to an access door. It's a 1930 four story building, (no elevator) so it's quite the workout come harvesting time. My Father-in Law owns the building so permission was easy.


----------



## David LaFerney

My equipment looks best if you aren't too close to it.


----------



## Charlie B

Looks good to me David! That's a fine looking beeyard.


----------



## David LaFerney

Thanks Charlie - your rooftop apiarie is pretty cool. Good places to get away for a bit.


----------



## Steven Ogborn

Here's mine, late April. I added one more full sized hive since then.
http://i1066.photobucket.com/albums/u401/StevenOgborn/IMAG0039.jpg


----------



## curios1

holy cow it's growing already


----------



## HoneyChild

sans the bees; it has bees in them currently, by next year it will be all grown up!!


----------



## THALL

Nuc yard in late Dec


----------



## THALL

September


----------



## sqkcrk

Picturesque.


----------



## Michael Palmer

Nice. Did they put any goldenrod in the super?


----------



## sqkcrk

Did anybody's in the Northeast this year, Michael?


----------



## cerezha

December 2013

Merry Christmas and Happy New year to all beekeepers and families! Sergey


----------



## sqkcrk

Where ya been?


----------



## cerezha

I am around, but I limit my appearance at beesource. Happy Holidays to you and family!


----------



## THALL

Mike, There was a little goldenrod they did cap some off nicely with knotweed.


----------



## Duncan151

All buttoned up for the winter.









My new bee yard for next year. I built the hives this summer, so have nothing to do this winter! LOL


----------



## rhaldridge

Not much to say about this. First year... but at least they're all still alive.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## HiveOnTheHill

1 of mine


----------



## Michael Palmer

sqkcrk said:


> Did anybody's in the Northeast this year, Michael?


I had a few yards that filled a super. Overall, not great.


----------



## matt1954

Bee yards in Florida and Virginia. Very little honey this year. If it were just one location that was lacking, I could understand, but two? That is concerning. 

Jerry


----------



## Michael Palmer

From the Institute of Northern Ireland Beekeepers


----------



## Fishman43

Michael Palmer said:


> From the Institute of Northern Ireland Beekeepers


That is a lot of green predicted to come in the future of February 2014 in Northern VT! After spending the morning moving yet another 12" of snow in negative temps I sure wish it was going to look like that by next month!!!


----------



## winevines

Michael Palmer said:


> From the Institute of Northern Ireland Beekeepers


----------



## mdax




----------



## Sharpbees

The first is part of my home yard, the second is the start in my out yard,


----------



## Mlha

My rooftop hive:
http://www.vcelynastrese.cz/


----------



## Charlie B

Mlha said:


> My rooftop hive:
> http://www.vcelynastrese.cz/


Very nice Mlha!


----------



## grozzie2

Our setup in our new home, we moved here in late August. I took this shot right after we got the fence set up.

So far, so good. 10 colonies were doing cleansing flights last week, and we have had reports of a sow and 2 cubs sniffing around a month after this was put in place, the fence did it's job.


----------



## Agis Apiaries

Here are our hives. We are at just under 7700' elevation in the forest. The electric fence is for bears. The small solar lights give just enough backlighting to the hives at night so we can see if any bears are out there misbehaving! Hives 1 and 3 are new colonies this year.


----------



## debcst5823

This first picture is from April our set-up with 2 hives, then we ended up with 1 great hive and loads of bees and honey!


----------



## minz

I am going to try something new: conveyor belt for ground cover. This is obviously just move in day, Cut the black berries down, mowed and laid out the belt. I want to do them so one does not shade the other. Any problems with letting them stay on the belt?
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/KibbyHive1_zps4a8ab24c.jpg


----------



## Rex Piscator

Casa Verde Apiary:









Here is a recent shot of our apiary, some recent demo work in the background on the garage which houses the 'Bee Room' where all bee related things take place.









One of the 11 fruit trees on the property, a pomegranate in full bloom. Since bringing the colonies into our backyard; we experienced a two fold increase in harvest from the trees, not to mention the surplus honey we get from the 3 colonies!!

grrrrr.....borked the upload and got an attachment as well?


----------



## compaq23

I am a newbie here...and far, far away...


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2LdeyfrbDIMcENlbzRIaFdZb2M/view?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2LdeyfrbDIMUXo4UmZXMEk4MVE/view?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2LdeyfrbDIMTDVtZ0YwaXZlbHc/view?usp=sharing


and my old one..

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2LdeyfrbDIMdXVYNmtORzcwcWc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## delber

compaq23 said:


> I am a newbie here...and far, far away...


compaq23, thanks for sharing!!! I'd say you're not a newbie. With about 50 hives that I can count in your "old one"? How long have you been keeping bees? I find your current hive stands very interesting. How do you level them? Are they adjustable? Oh and if I may ask. . . Why yellow?

I think I just got it. You mean you're a newbie on beesource. Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## AstroZomBEE

1000 Colonies on 40 acres of buckwheat.
Lewistown PA.


----------



## compaq23

delber said:


> compaq23, thanks for sharing!!! I'd say you're not a newbie. With about 50 hives that I can count in your "old one"? How long have you been keeping bees? I find your current hive stands very interesting. How do you level them? Are they adjustable? Oh and if I may ask. . . Why yellow?
> 
> I think I just got it. You mean you're a newbie on beesource. Welcome to the forum!!!



Hive stands have adjustable legs so you can easy level hives on rough and unleveled terrain, and idea comes from France http://apiculturedubassigny.chez-alice.fr/page10aa.html. 

Here is a video about stands 






Why yellow? I have used some water-based (supposed to be non toxic) paints for toys, and due to some reading about bees when leaving beehive going first to the flowers of the same colour that their behive is and main forrage around is sunflower I chosed yellow...Green parts are for queen excluder( as a reminder for me) and beehives next to each other have entrances in different colors (green-yellow combination) . It was more an experiment... Also large number of beekepers in Serbia use yellow and light blue for their beehives...I keep bees for 7 years now (and still learning about them)


----------



## Chickasaw Honey

Summer in North Mississippi.


----------



## thylton48

ccar2000 said:


> My hives are painted to keep the Africanized bees out!


I know this is an old post but, how does painting keep the africanized bees out. Any particular color?


----------



## ccar2000

I guess that my pics must have fell off of my original post. I painted them with an american flag theme. It was meant as a pun.


----------



## Holly

I know that bee yard. Lookin good


----------



## StonyCreekBees

Finally got my blocks in place and leveled the hives up. I'll have to re-level them come spring I'm sure. But hopefully not by much. Each of the un-seasonably warm days makes me more and more anxious to have these hives filled with bees. This will be my first season and I'm excited- so here are photos of my (currently) bee-less yard. Does that count? I also need to make a spot for a nuc I also have. Hope to go into next winter with 2.5 hives.














Edit: You'll have to turn your head sideways for one photo- don't feel like fixing it. Also, my blocks appear un-level/unstable but the hives end up being pretty level (with a slight forward slope) and they seem to be stable.


----------



## jcolon

that's a steep terrain!



StonyCreekBees said:


> Finally got my blocks in place and leveled the hives up. I'll have to re-level them come spring I'm sure. But hopefully not by much. Each of the un-seasonably warm days makes me more and more anxious to have these hives filled with bees. This will be my first season and I'm excited- so here are photos of my (currently) bee-less yard. Does that count? I also need to make a spot for a nuc I also have. Hope to go into next winter with 2.5 hives.
> View attachment 15770
> View attachment 15771
> 
> 
> Edit: You'll have to turn your head sideways for one photo- don't feel like fixing it. Also, my blocks appear un-level/unstable but the hives end up being pretty level (with a slight forward slope) and they seem to be stable.


----------



## Goran

..


----------



## Shasta Bees

Brand new start. No bees yet.


----------



## ccar2000

Shasta Bees said:


> Brand new start. No bees yet.


Nice start Shasta!


----------



## Beregondo

minz said:


> I am going to try something new: conveyor belt for ground cover. This is obviously just move in day, Cut the black berries down, mowed and laid out the belt. I want to do them so one does not shade the other. Any problems with letting them stay on the belt?
> http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/KibbyHive1_zps4a8ab24c.jpg


If it is a canvas belt, I can't think of a downside at all.

the fiber reinforced rubber ones get awful hot in July/August, though.

If you know anyone in a position to get it form one of the paper mills, waste dryer felt makes a good weed block, too.

It also has a big advantage in that rain doesn't collect on it but migrates right through.


----------

